# 2013 AWDF Championship



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be a great event. Good luck to all competitors!

I notice there are a couple of dogs entered from Timothy Stacy's breeding, a couple dogs from Sue & Gabor Szilasi's breeding, and a dog from Mike Suttle's breeding too. 

Pretty darn cool if you ask me!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.2013awdf.com/Entrants.html


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Definitely an incredible list of competitors. Should be a number of excellent scores posted.

Hope to be competing in this next year


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Some very good teams that are competing in this trial. I was at a trial this weekend, it was great we were watching a local trial, keeping tabs of the FMBB and were shown the list of competitors for the AWDF. 

A bunch of us all agreed how we would all love to go to this trial just to watch what appears to be one hell of a trial. One of the helpers turns to us and says SOB, the Mali team is stacked. The GSD team are stacked as well. Only goes to show why the AWDF is the Premiere trial in the US. Best of luck to all competitors.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Some very good teams that are competing in this trial. I was at a trial this weekend, it was great we were watching a local trial, keeping tabs of the FMBB and were shown the list of competitors for the AWDF.
> 
> A bunch of us all agreed how we would all love to go to this trial just to watch what appears to be one hell of a trial. One of the helpers turns to us and says SOB, the Mali team is stacked. The GSD team are stacked as well. Only goes to show why the AWDF is the Premiere trial in the US. Best of luck to all competitors.


I agree Mario this should be a great one. There are at least 10 teams that I think could turn in an overall V score. Of course I'm biased, but I don't expect to see any GSDs on the podium this year.


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

I think Mike Diehl will be difficult to move off the podium but I hope the AWMA can pull it off.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> http://www.2013awdf.com/Entrants.html


Thanks Christopher - I forgot to post the link in my post....dur....:lol:


----------



## Taryna Mitchell (May 13, 2010)

I'm going to watch so happy to see it should be a good one. I'm excited since it will be the first national event I've been to and I have several friends to cheer on. Cool to see a nice number of ABs entered as well!


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

Anyone know where to find any scores?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Paul R. Konschak said:


> Anyone know where to find any scores?


http://www.2013awdf.com/Results.html


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> http://www.2013awdf.com/Results.html


I can not see any scores. Am I missing something?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Paul R. Konschak said:


> I can not see any scores. Am I missing something?


you are missing that the event takes place May 15th-19th


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> you are missing that the event takes place May 15th-19th


I am losing my mind.](*,). Sorry for the stupidity


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Busy week. Some of the nicest people in from all over come into the area and making sure that people have tracking fields for practice and anything else.

Supposedly the tracking will be over calf high, unless they cut a few weeks ago. Last picture was 4/22. Has been raining a lot and then warm, alternating every few days.

Gabor is flying back in from EU on Monday...... Going to be a fun and hectic week.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Couple scores posted already. Looks like updates should be pretty frequent


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

go Bella and Matt Zellers..a sister to a dog I have here..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Paul R. Konschak said:


> I am losing my mind.](*,). Sorry for the stupidity


no problemo, I did get a PM from someone that was dissappointed I said that ..they were gonna yank your chain a little, I do admit I thought about it as well.... my dog was gonna get a 297...


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Tim Stacey, I was just told Fabian & Boker put up a "show stopping" 96 point obedience routine. Also heard from a number of sources that this particular judge is being tough.

I realize it's only one score but congrats nonetheless


----------



## Aaron Rice (Jun 12, 2010)

Good job to Boker and Fabian. I own Bokers litter mate Blaze.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I didn't see this listed on the event website...is their a videographer for the event?


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> no problemo, I did get a PM from someone that was dissappointed I said that ..they were gonna yank your chain a little, I do admit I thought about it as well.... my dog was gonna get a 297...


I am a big boy. I deserved a lot of chain yanking for that dumb comment


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Alrighty then, the lady bulldoggers Rhonda Moses w/ Dega (Meridian Working Dog Club) and Eva Emmell w/ Ajax are putting their best paws forward in the IPO 1's with tracking scores of 94 for Ajax and a 92 for Dega! \\/ Keep up the good work ladies!!!!

Also kudos to Sarah Hemberger (Meridian Working Dog Club) for her tracking score 88 with Sprite's Jason "Jay" Garrick! \\/


----------



## Taryna Mitchell (May 13, 2010)

Boker's obedience routine was stunning.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Very cool to hear! Thanks for the update Dave. Fabian has done a unbelievable job with him considering he's still is 3 years old.... Be 4 in a month! Boker's BIG brother B'Charlie is still in the mix for the IPO 1 as well! I fully expect his other brother I sold to Mike Loraine to be in the mix for the ipo 3's next year as well. I will probably use their brother Bo in Canada in the future for breeding because of his character. 
It's ashame that one of the brothers isn't here as well but I can't help who people resale a good IPO prospect to.
Aaron Rice has a brother Blaze who is a one person type dog that was certified police dog as well!
I tried to by back another brother that I had Jeff Ohlsen test for me in Texas but when I put the money down the tears held back the deal!


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I tried to by back another brother that I had Jeff Ohlsen test for me in Texas but when I put the money down the tears held back the deal!


You always did cry quite easily


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

I see some good scores considering how tough it seems to be. 

Just wondering, is there an exceptional amount of pulls? I feel like I've never seen so many? I'm not judging by any means, I'm just curious.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Eric Read said:


> You always did cry quite easily


How dare you Eric


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

There are always some pulls at the big events but this one does seem to have about double for it's size.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

The site was finally updated with the pulls from prior to the event starting/prior to practice starting, from earlier in the week, last night.

Not sure how many were pulls at draw.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Katie Finlay said:


> Just wondering, is there an exceptional amount of pulls? I feel like I've never seen so many?


I know of a few people, including myself, that didn't go because it cost too much. For me to go it would have set me back over $1500.


----------



## Mike Lamoreaux (Feb 19, 2013)

I know the one doberman for IPO III was pulled because the he got very sick. He is doing better now but still needs to keep him clam and the worry of losing him is not their any more.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Mike Lamoreaux said:


> I know the one doberman for IPO III was pulled because the he got very sick. He is doing better now but still needs to keep him clam and the worry of losing him is not their any more.


Oh no! I'm glad he's doing better and I'm hoping for a full recovery.

I understand pulling before the draw (and even after). I hadn't looked until scores started being posted so I assumed everyone had pulled at/after draw. My bad.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Lamoreaux said:


> I know the one doberman for IPO III was pulled because the he got very sick. He is doing better now but still needs to keep him clam and the worry of losing him is not their any more.


It was my understanding that Deacon was pulled because of health issues with a member of Larry's family?


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> How dare you Eric


at least your dogs aren't quite so sensitive


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/2013-AWDF-Championship-Team-Challenge/215786028558827?ref=stream

1. Sean O'Kane & Max 
2. Mike Diehl & Irmus 
3. Franz Slaman & Brongo (high HOT & Helpers Favorite)
4. T. Floyd & Ivan 
5. Ivan Balabanov & Ebor


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Anybody know what happened with Ivan Balabanov and Ebor ot Vitosha and the long bite? Helper turn too soon or ?
Still a 284 even with a 92 protection
97 95 92


----------



## Gabor Szilasi (Aug 26, 2011)

Katie Finlay said:


> I see some good scores considering how tough it seems to be.
> 
> Just wondering, is there an exceptional amount of pulls? I feel like I've never seen so many? I'm not judging by any means, I'm just curious.


I do not know why anyone else pulled, other than Terri Short’s dog that broke a toe on Thursday AM.


But for me.


Due to multiple emails and calls to me what was being told to them was my reason (people must be boring or other), I would like to set the gossip aside and correct the impotent purpose “misinformation” that is being spread about me by "someone" about me pulling both dogs from the AWDF this weekend.


Not sure why this person did not call me and ask directly.



I pulled. That was it. No “story”, no “issue”. I pulled.


I am sorry I am putting a stop to the gossip. Next…


Gabor


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Gabor Szilasi said:


> I do not know why anyone else pulled, other than Terri Short&#146;s dog that broke a toe on Thursday AM.
> 
> 
> But for me.
> ...


Thanks for the info Gabor. Not trying to gossip. I was just genuinely wondering if it was a higher number of pulls than normal.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Katie,

He did not think that. He is just trying to set the record straight, since someone is telling people something else, for some reason only known to them...


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Guess the GSDs more than held their own..

Thomas, I heard Ivan's dog got screwed on that long bite. I don't care to start rumors or anything so I'll let others who actually saw it comment - but from what I was told by friends who were there, the dog was fully committed and should've been on track for 95+ points in protection if things didn't go awry


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone have results of the elections?


----------



## Charles Snyder (Feb 12, 2011)

25 pulls is a bit higher than normal but not unusually so. At national events, you will normally see a 10-15% pull rate. The earlier in the year, the more pulls you see. Unless your dog gets injured, you can only pull prior to the draw.

The reason for pulls vary. In the northern states we have this thing called winter that often makes serious training a challenge. The dog gets injured (see previous sentence -- less conditioned dogs are more prone to injury.) Life happens -- can't get time off of work, family matters, money gets tight. Or the dog is not where you need it to be and rather than burn a few thousand on a non-productive trip, you elect to take the hit on the entry fee and play another day. With $4 gas and with most dogmobiles getting around 16mpg, that gets to be an easy decision.

The 25 pulls this year is not unusually high. Looking at last year's results, http://www.mytrialphotos.com/awdfnationals/ , there were 20 pulls on a 91 entry field. If you discount the dogs signed up for an AD or BH, that cuts the field back to 80. Which brings the percentage of pulls roughly in line with this year.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I counted 27 pulls out of a total of 91 entries and that comes out to 29.7 % which is why I considered it much higher than normal when as you said a 10-15% pull is more the normal pull rate. 

I agree things come up and the expenses are high to compete. I'm a cheap bastard so if my dog isn't ready I'm not sending in an entry fee on the hopes a couple of weeks of training will cure my problems after the entries close. [-o<


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Martin said:


> Guess the GSDs more than held their own..
> 
> Thomas, I heard Ivan's dog got screwed on that long bite. I don't care to start rumors or anything so I'll let others who actually saw it comment - but from what I was told by friends who were there, the dog was fully committed and should've been on track for 95+ points in protection if things didn't go awry



Too bad, from all accounts Etor is a once in a lifetime dog. I suspect he'll be on the podium a lot in the future. I always thought that the decoy was NOT supposed to turn on their own but was supposed to let the dogs momentum move them?


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Also were any bids for 2014 Championship voted on at the GB meeting?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Too bad, from all accounts *Etor* is a once in a lifetime dog. I suspect he'll be on the podium a lot in the future. I always thought that the decoy was NOT supposed to turn on their own but was supposed to let the dogs momentum move them?


Ebor  you forget his name already, since your last post about him??


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Ebor  you forget his name already, since your last post about him??


I was trying to forget about you Jody


----------



## Rick Mattox (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's a video someone put up of the 2013 AWDF. The last half is all longbites. Helper work, as always with this helper, seems very consistant. I'd like to see the video of Ebor's routine. It's obviously out there. If someone has it please post. I'm sure it will be up soon if Ivan feels he was screwed. I remember the last time he felt like that it was posted on his site and was there a long time might even still be there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecurGgvBI2M 

P/S: I love it when people say " I don't want to start rumors BUT..." When they say that that is exactly what they want.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Rick Mattox said:


> P/S: I love it when people say " I don't want to start rumors BUT..." When they say that that is exactly what they want.


Was that supposed to be directed at what I said on the previous page?


----------



## Rick Mattox (Dec 8, 2008)

If the shoe fits... I highly doubt that there is truely any national level helpers out there that would intentionally try and screw anyone in a championship. Of course there are always things that can happen. IE.. bad footing/slip...no ones perfect and not every dog or condition is the same but I think that they try and make every pesentation the same so everything is equal. Wish I could have made it but having just gotten back in town after working out of state for the last 6 months I don't think the family would have apreciated that very much. Well there's always the qualifier in June.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Rick Mattox said:


> If the shoe fits... I highly doubt that there is truely any national level helpers out there that would intentionally try and screw anyone in a championship. Of course there are always things that can happen. IE.. bad footing/slip...no ones perfect and not every dog or condition is the same but I think that they try and make every pesentation the same so everything is equal.


So what are you thinking I stand to gain from "creating rumors" exactly? 

I don't believe I said anything that would eliminate the possibility of anything you mentioned above happening in the situation, and I'm quite sure I made sure to note that I wasn't even there.

I had several friends at the event who witnessed the catch first hand, and said that unfortunately that one particular catch wasn't the best and may or may not have affected the dog's score. Noone's putting anyone down, and I certainly wouldn't consider anyone a bad helper for making less than perfect catches every now and then.

This is a forum designed for discussing working dogs and everything that goes along with them - trials, training, decoys, etc. I shared the information I was given because I know there are many on here who were interested in why a particular dog didn't score higher in the protection phase.

If YOU have information or an opinion on what happened there, I for one would love to know.


----------



## Rick Mattox (Dec 8, 2008)

That's cool Dave. I doubt that there has ever been a trial IN HISTORY where somebody didn't think that someone didn't get screwed. Perhaps I was looking at it wrong. The way that was stated it seemed, to me, to put the helper in a bad light. Which would be a shame after all the rehab this helper had to do to get himself back to this level after a bad injury. When perhaps all that was meant was that perhaps the presentation for some reason wasn't perfect. As for me, I've already stated I couldn't be there so I can give no credible insight. Besides I feel that this is a matter for the owner of said dog to air or not.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Rick Mattox said:


> I doubt that there has ever been a trial IN HISTORY where somebody didn't think that someone didn't get screwed.


I have never been to a trial where someone was not screwed either accidentally or on purpose. I just chalk it up to it being part of the game.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd like to see Ebor's protection routine too. Nobody is perfect and nobody expects a decoy to catch 50 + different dogs the same way. In most other sports people make mistakes and they get assigned errors or penalties or get a flag thrown and that's the end of it. Why in Schutzhund/IPO is any question taken as a personal attack?


----------



## Rick Mattox (Dec 8, 2008)

OK it's just our definition of "SCREWED" is different. Guess it's like the term "DEFENSE" 

LOL. Tried to find the video (no luck) but I did see that the handler and the helper have commented on this vey subject on the handlers Facebook page.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I'd like to see Ebor's protection routine too. Nobody is perfect and nobody expects a decoy to catch 50 + different dogs the same way. In most other sports people make mistakes and they get assigned errors or penalties or get a flag thrown and that's the end of it.Why in Schutzhund/IPO is any question taken as a personal attack?


Because the athletes and other venues are getting paid a lot of money to take a lot of bullshit . 

Because most helpers have huge egos.

Because you and I are not out there doing it.

Because there is nothing positive in embarrassing a helper.

That trial, the helper, the dog nor the handler have anything to do with you, so anxious to see the video?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> Because the athletes and other venues are getting paid a lot of money to take a lot of bullshit .
> 
> >the same rules apply for little League and the high school >soccer team. It's not about money
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick Mattox (Dec 8, 2008)

Here you go. Guess you'll have to buy it.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

You asked the question don't get mad about the answer.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Won't video be on working-dog.eu shortly?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> Won't video be on working-dog.eu shortly?


Why would the AMERICAN Working Dog Federation trial be on the Working-dog. EUrope site? 
Shellshots has the top ten dogs version for $120 or even one handler/dog for $45. I would expect it on YouTube eventually.
no reason for it not to be posted.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Why would the AMERICAN Working Dog Federation trial be on the Working-dog. EUrope site?
> Shellshots has the top ten dogs version for $120 or even one handler/dog for $45. I would expect it on YouTube eventually.
> no reason for it not to be posted.


Because they post like everything about every championship?

http://www.working-dog.eu/meistersch_anz_jahr.php?tID=69&tName=AWDF+Championship

So far just results, but they usually have videos for almost every dog I think. That's where I watch all my videos, anyway. Haven't missed one I was looking for yet!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Shellshots has the top ten dogs version for $120 or even one handler/dog for $45.





Thomas Barriano said:


> I would expect it on YouTube eventually.
> no reason for it not to be posted.


oxymoron


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Why would the AMERICAN Working Dog Federation trial be on the Working-dog. EUrope site?
> Shellshots has the top ten dogs version for $120 or even one handler/dog for $45. I would expect it on YouTube eventually.
> no reason for it not to be posted.


I seem to remember signing a release for the shell shots lady to post my video from the 2011 awdf to the working-dog.eu site. I don't have a membership but I'm assuming the video is there in all its glory. :-\"

Laura


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I seem to remember signing a release for the shell shots lady to post my video from the 2011 awdf to the working-dog.eu site. I don't have a membership but I'm assuming the video is there in all its glory. :-\"
> 
> Laura


Do you have to be a member to view the videos?


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes you have to be a registered member.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Why would the AMERICAN Working Dog Federation trial be on the Working-dog. EUrope site?
> Shellshots has the top ten dogs version for $120 or even one handler/dog for $45. I would expect it on YouTube eventually.
> no reason for it not to be posted.


:-k 
Is this a facetious question or maybe purposely obtuse? My dogs are registered on this site, as are most working line GSDs regardless of country of origin. http://www.working-dog.eu/? Is actually legitimate, unlike PDB, especially when it comes to pedigrees. All the pedigrees are checked by the site administers.

http://www.working-dog.eu/?

"Working-dog.eu is the worldwide largest website for active dog sportsmen, breeders and dog handlers. Thousands of registered users from around the world use this platform as an interactive information and communication system."


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> :-k
> Is this a facetious question or maybe purposely obtuse? My dogs are registered on this site, as are most working line GSDs regardless of country of origin. http://www.working-dog.eu/? Is actually legitimate, unlike PDB, especially when it comes to pedigrees. All the pedigrees are checked by the site administers.
> 
> http://www.working-dog.eu/?
> ...


+1


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> +1


I have no interest in a member only website to view videos that will wind up on You tube for free. On the other hand anything has to be more reliable then the PDB where everybody and his Uncle can edit a pedigree.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I have no interest in a member only website to view videos that will wind up on You tube for free. On the other hand anything has to be more reliable then the PDB where everybody and his Uncle can edit a pedigree.


To each their own. I think there is much more to learn from working-dog.eu than any of the other sites.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> :-k
> Is this a facetious question or maybe purposely obtuse? My dogs are registered on this site, as are most working line GSDs regardless of country of origin. http://www.working-dog.eu/? Is actually legitimate, unlike PDB, especially when it comes to pedigrees. All the pedigrees are checked by the site administers.
> 
> http://www.working-dog.eu/?
> ...


Purposely facetious 

"as are most working line GSD's" ho hum 

Of course if they have Ebors AWDF protection routine I might join anyway


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Yes you have to be a registered member.




I joined for the videos and I think it's worth it. JMHO.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Mattias Dogel the owner of Working-dog.eu last year sent an email to several members from various countries. He (working-dog.eu) would buy you a HD video camera valued at $800 for you to keep, if you go and video tape your countries dog trials and post them to Working-dog.eu... 

Paying the 35 euros for working-dog.eu is worth it IMO. You can see videos of majority of the Breed CH, National events from other countries, you are not limited to IPO, as their are KNPV, FR, MR, agility, ect....stuff you can't find on youtube, vimeo..... Several friends and myself went in on buying the DVD of the top 10 dogs at the BSP as a birthday gift for a friend. Cost us 100 Euros...same trial is on W-D.eu with like 70 of the 100 something video of the performances. Next year we just bought him a W-D.eu membership.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Mattias Dogel the owner of Working-dog.eu last year sent an email to several members from various countries. He (working-dog.eu) would buy you a HD video camera valued at $800 for you to keep, if you go and video tape your countries dog trials and post them to Working-dog.eu...
> 
> Paying the 35 euros for working-dog.eu is worth it IMO. You can see videos of majority of the Breed CH, National events from other countries, you are not limited to IPO, as their are KNPV, FR, MR, agility, ect....stuff you can't find on youtube, vimeo..... Several friends and myself went in on buying the DVD of the top 10 dogs at the BSP as a birthday gift for a friend. Cost us 100 Euros...same trial is on W-D.eu with like 70 of the 100 something video of the performances. Next year we just bought him a W-D.eu membership.


Precisely!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

You only have to pay if you want to see the videos larger and in HD. Standard size is free as long as you register.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> You only have to pay if you want to see the videos larger and in HD. Standard size is free as long as you register.


+1

Thanks, I may upgrade in the future but first I want to see what's going on


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Mattias Dogel the owner of Working-dog.eu last year sent an email to several members from various countries. He (working-dog.eu) would buy you a HD video camera valued at $800 for you to keep, if you go and video tape your countries dog trials and post them to Working-dog.eu...
> 
> Paying the 35 euros for working-dog.eu is worth it IMO. You can see videos of majority of the Breed CH, National events from other countries, you are not limited to IPO, as their are KNPV, FR, MR, agility, ect....stuff you can't find on youtube, vimeo..... Several friends and myself went in on buying the DVD of the top 10 dogs at the BSP as a birthday gift for a friend. Cost us 100 Euros...same trial is on W-D.eu with like 70 of the 100 something video of the performances. Next year we just bought him a W-D.eu membership.


Yes, he did send out that offer, I think it must have been extended to all members, because it was even extended to me, and I'm no one special.

I think it's worth the premium membership too.

Thomas:  I only mentioned "most working line GSDs" because I don't know about the other breeds.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Keith Jenkins said:


> You only have to pay if you want to see the videos larger and in HD. Standard size is free as long as you register.


yes but many of the videos are only larger or in HD..

I am just regular member and there are lots of videos I cannot watch without joining.

not a complaint, just a side note here..


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Majority of the CH videos are in HD.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Majority of the CH videos are in HD.


Which, by the way, is badass


----------

